# type 3 separated shoulder (AC joint)



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

How's it going everyone? I have a type 3 separated shoulder as a result of an OTB wreck. the wreck itself was just one of those flukes, a section of trail i have ridden countless times in the past, faster, and more aggressively than i was riding it when i crashed. 
Here is the video from my helmet cam: i warn you i do a fair amount of cursing while sitting on the ground after i wrecked, so maybe mute this video if you're at work! i also just took my helmet off and dropped it on the ground. it was coincidence that it was pointed at me. it was also upside down, so i flipped the video when i edited it.





So, I'm a welder fabricator for a living. my job consists of a lot of heavy lifting, and in some cases lifting heavy items overhead, or TIG welding overhead. as a result I'm essentially unable to work for some time. I have read other people saying after only 5 or 6 days the pain wasn't bad at all, but if i am not on the percocet they gave me, it goes from dull constant pain as long as i dont move it, to a more intense constant pain when its not being moved... moving it of course causes a lot of pain. Today is the 6th day since it happened. I have read good things about recovery, but also read a wide wide range in how quickly people were able to get back on the bike. i heard 6 months before i can even be close to fully recovered... i also read that it can take 18 months or more to feel back to "normal". I'm not quite sure what to expect, and i feel that waiting until i see my orthopedist on the 6th before i begin obsessing too much about recovery... it has only been 6 days!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Your injury is not their injury. Extent of damage even within the same classification of AC tear can be different from person to person. Have you seen a doc at all yet? I can't believe you have to wait till the 6th to see a specialist, but then, my insurance is not your insurance.

I didn't want to watch your crash vid, I've already had my own share of OTBs and I don't need to relive them again, thank you. If I remember correctly, my first words after my last OTB were "F... me, f... me (repeat as needed)".


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

i guess i was a bit vague (i blame percocet fog).... 
I saw a specialist within 24 hours of my wreck. not only a specialist but a damn good one. There is a place out here in the northern virginia area called "sports and arthritis orthopedics". I am told they have treated several of the washington redskins. What i meant was that i have a follow up with the specialist on the 6th. for now he said to immobilize, ice it, take it very easy, as it feels better bend forward and let my arm hang straight down in front of me, and move it in small circles working into larger ones without causing pain, as i am able to. then on the 6th he would re-evaluate me, and go from there.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

After 6 months of my grade 3 AC separation I still have pain sleeping on it and also while lifting in front of me or over head. It doesn't bother me to ride. Sometimes if I lean on it the right way it hurts. I was out of work for a week, but I am in local delivery and don't work over head etc, other than in my house. Vacuuming, and sweeping KILL my shoulder. Painting for some reason doesn't bother me too much. Just some things I noticed after 6 months. I hope it gets better. I do plan on getting a personal trainer to help strengthen it.


----------



## MindTrik (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW...that just about sums up what I felt a week ago Saturday....I don't need a vid of what I did...the agonizing pain part, sitting on the ground holding my shoulder is pretty much what I did...


----------



## flogger13 (Oct 5, 2010)

I separated mine (Grade 3) 6 weeks ago, after 12 days of that pain we all know!! It was feeling better. After a few visits to the hospital. I was offered the Opp by the surgeon and advised of the complications. After much research, and if I'm honest the thought of that lump on my shoulder forever. I decided to go for the operation (Weaver Dunn), Was done 4 weeks ago today. Recovery was going fine until this week at PT, I informed them that i was getting pins and needles in my little finger and my ring finger and that I had shooting pains at my shoulder and neck. I was given some tests and some new exercises to do. I was told I have some sort of nerve damage/ trapped nerve. and that I need to go to the doctors and get some Amitriptyline. I don't like taking painkillers and have taken the minimum (When waking at night) amount throughout the recovery. I checked them out and don't really want to go down this road.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1244885-overview

http://www.google.co.uk/search?clien...Apm8jAeVz_zJBw

On returning home I researched and found that the nerve in question is the Ulnar Nerve, (from your shoulder around your elbow to your wrist then fingers) And that I may have ulnar nerve entrapment. I was sure this was a consequence of the Opp. (Bugger) After some more digging I found that this could have happened

Because the elbow was immobilised for a length of time.

I was not told this by the surgeon or the PT that visited me after the Opp?? 
Can't seem to find any similar experiences, Yet I feel this information should be out there. I am hoping to get an appointment the next few days or next week to discus the matter with the surgeon..

I would say "be careful of the amount of time you immobilise your elbow wouldn't want this to happen to anybody else.....Ask your doc about it".

Hopefully if its not degenerative, I can sort this with good PT..... Really Not looking forward to another Opp

Les T Morris Age 43


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

FWIW, I seperated my shoulder in April 2009 in ski race. Grade 3-4 (i.e. all ligament toast and about an inch of seperation on the X-ray). I want your health insurance as it took me nearly two weeks to get a specialist appointment.

I had this surgery about a month after the injury. ( Tightrope AC joint reconstruction )

http://www.deviceinnovation.com/index.php?lay=show&ac=article&Id=301167&Ntype=6

and a year and a half later my shoulder is fully functional. I can do above the head work ( rock climbing at gym ) as good as ever without pain. It still doesn't feel "right", but I never notice it while I'm active, only when I'm sitting or driving. I need to go to the gym every week to keep the supporting muscles strong, but given the stories I've heard of people that didn't get surgery or had other surgeries, I think this was a good outcome.

Do your research on the various surgeries and especially on the doctor. There are a lot of different opinions out there. See at least two different specialists. I guarantee you'll get different answers.

- Booker C. Bense


----------

